# Water cooling First attempt.



## Reefer86 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi guys, im starting this thread as im starting to receive the parts for my first loop. im going to use this thread to hopefully seek advice from others that are alot wiser then me when it comes to water cooling. I hope you can help me with advice and bare with me when i might ask what sometimes will seem like 'stupid' questions to your wise heads in terms of watercooling. Im really getting excited about the loop arriving, i feel like a little kid around Christmas time. Remember some of this stuff may not be top notch compared to what others members have here, but its my first loop so i wanted to keep this standard/simple for me without thinking about what types of fans/ extra items i would need  . So please don't bash what i have bought, im looking for advice and help.

Its a new era for me and i have considered going water for a long time, but never had the knowledge or advice. I have decided to take the jump with advice from Members here, i have to give a big shout out to Kenkicker, who has been nothing but help. 

Also want to thank all the TPU members as i would of never taken the jump to water without everyones input, Tbh my wallet, proberly wouldnt be as light if i wouldnt have found these forums tho . TPU has definitely put my LOVE back into PC's and gaming alike. so THANKS to all 

Thanks for reading that... ok now onto what ive got today.

Setup 

XSPC Delta V3 CPU Acetal
XSPC Dual Bay Reservoir Pump
XSPC Single radiator 120mm
3.8" barbs

Awaiting

Swifttech MCW70 GPU block



Here is what i have received this morning.


----------



## MRCL (Oct 9, 2009)

You bought nothign but rubbish! Lol, joking, I had to.

I take it you want to hook the GPU and the CPU in one loop, like I did? If yes, do you already have the layout in mind? I can say its a good decision to watercool that 4890. The reference cooler is indeed rubbish and loud, I was very pleased when I installed the blocks on my 4890. And even tho I have two 4890s and an overclocked q6600 in the same loop, the GPU temp are very very low. 

I'll be following your path to teh h2o temple.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 9, 2009)

yes I will be cooling both in the same loop, I have a Phenom 550x2 arriving on Tuesday hopefully also, so that will run alot cooler then my old Athlon x2 

I was thinking maybe res/pump (combo) - 240 rad - cpu - 120 rad - gpu - res/pump

Any good?  

And i heard the H20 temple is full of naked ladies and lovely plushy pillows  is that right?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 9, 2009)

Reefer86 said:


> I was thinking maybe res/pump (combo) - 240 rad - cpu - 120 rad - gpu - res/pump
> 
> Any good?



What CPU you cooling again Reefer? When I had my loop up n running for a few days with one of my video cards and 240 rad, I noticed no issues and was idling 36C on video and 33C on cpu. Load temps were 50C on both with gaming and cpu was 46C during SuperPI. That was an EK 250 res, dtek fuzion for cpu , maze5 on gpu and a swiftech mcp220.

EDIT:

I see you being ok with just a 120mm Double rad, tbh. The 120 single would help some but not as much as you would think.  Plus it would add more tubing to the loop which may end up being a nightmare inside your case.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 9, 2009)

Reefer86 said:


> yes I will be cooling both in the same loop, I have a Phenom 550x2 arriving on Tuesday hopefully also, so that will run alot cooler then my old Athlon x2
> 
> I was thinking maybe res/pump (combo) - 240 rad - cpu - 120 rad - gpu - res/pump
> 
> ...



that sound like a good loop as for the temple lets say their are perks to being in here but we dont tell until you can come in


----------



## MRCL (Oct 9, 2009)

Reefer86 said:


> yes I will be cooling both in the same loop, I have a Phenom 550x2 arriving on Tuesday hopefully also, so that will run alot cooler then my old Athlon x2
> 
> I was thinking maybe res/pump (combo) - 240 rad - cpu - 120 rad - gpu - res/pump
> 
> ...



I have it set up Pump - GPU1 - GPU2 - single rad - CPU - tripe rad - res- pump, dunno which way is better... my way works good for me.

Hmm laadies are somehow fascinated by water cooled comps, but its not guaranteed they get naked just because of that.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 9, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Hmm laadies are somehow fascinated by water cooled comps, but its not guaranteed they get naked just because of that.



+1 to this

Even my wife was in awe every time I were to open the side panel. Like mesmerized or something. 

Good luck with your first w/cing venture! 

**whispers** Wish I could go back ......


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 9, 2009)

i will be installing a Phenom II 550x2 and same specs as on the right  <<<<<

I guess i will try and figure out which way im going to run the loop when i get a feel for where everything will go.

Here is a diagram for anyone thats wants to help me have a go







i could put the 120 rad on the bottom of the case, as there is a intake there, just a fyi


----------



## MRCL (Oct 9, 2009)

I think the single rad would do better at the bottom... but then again, it would heat the rig up. But THEN again, if you have it at the back, the rad will get warmer air that it will if its at the bottom. No, I think bottom is the better solution.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 9, 2009)

be better for my 'tubing management' as well i think, if thats what its called


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 9, 2009)

Is there a fan or two at the front of your case?  If so then I'd put the rad @ the bottom and let those front fans push the heat to the back of your case.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 9, 2009)

well actually there isnt  i have no room with putting the 2 bay res in there, but im sure i can mod something if thats going to be a good option. 

Ok i have some noob questions also. Brace yourself im even kicking myself writing them! 

After I have made my loop, I assume I will test outside the case for leaks etc. any good ways of doing this?

How much water do i put in, and how do i know that there is enough?

How often do i need to top up my loop?

Whats the best way cool my rads, push or pull on them, or both?

How do I bleed the loop ?

Any hickups that can happen often that can be easily resolved, tricks and tips?


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 9, 2009)

Congrats on your first attempt.  I remember taking excruciating amounts of time the very first time I put together my loop.  I cant justify spending that much time anymore on something I may choose to upgrade on a whim  (happened twice already)

I will say that careful planing and preparation do not go unnoticed, so keep the 'noob' questions comming as they are a sign of you wanting to learn prior to making a mistake and leaking water on your MB and ruining your rig! 

Leak test option, install the stock cpu/gpu cooler(or whatevers on there already) and just plug in your pump.  This will pump the water through the res and all the connections and not come in contact with your sensitives. 

Water, Distilled Water only!  Let me stress it again, DISTILLED WATER it's $1.49 at your local store use it instead of tap water.  Maybe a bit of dye or anti-corrosive stuff.  Depending on the length of your loop you may use about 1L, but it all depends on your tube lenghts and radiator/reservoir.
You can check your reservoir weekly for levels but I dont think youll need to add more until a few months down the road.

Rad-Fan setup is a personal preference.  I think a fan pulling air in actually makes the fan louder. So I suggest push only on a good fan(1500rpm or 80+CFM).  Since your using a single 120 fan I'd go with a 1900rmp Sycthe S-Flex.  They are a touch loud but push hella air.

I bleed my loop with a bucket and two towels since it's half inside the case, half outside the case.(not for long though )

Biggest tip I suggest is using Teflon Tape.  It seals the barbs much better, and its super cheap. Also we have a club for the Naturally Inspired Watercooling peeps, come check it out.  Tons of details and thoughts shared.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 9, 2009)

thanks for the tip mlee, i found the Naturally Inspired Watercooling Club via the search, was a really informative read, took me a few hours to take in all the info.


----------



## MRCL (Oct 9, 2009)

You can also leak test like this: Install the loop and everything, but connect only the pump to your PSU (said PSU must be bypassed). If it leaks, it damages nothing, because your hardware is not running.


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 9, 2009)

MRCL said:


> You can also leak test like this: Install the loop and everything, but connect only the pump to your PSU (said PSU must be bypassed). If it leaks, it damages nothing, because your hardware is not running.



+1.  That is the only way I leak test.  I like this method especially because I like to layout my options first of were everything is going to be within the case.  Once I'm happy with how I think the air flow and tidiness is going to be then I set everything up and start leak testing knowing I'm not going to change my mind on how I have everything laid out.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 10, 2009)

sounds like a good way to try things and easiest way to find out my lengths of tubing etc. 
I need more tubing...... i want to play even if it is only on my desk


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 12, 2009)

ok im now looking for some fans for the setup i have, there is a diagram of my case in the thread and im trying to decide what fans to use on the rads and case i have. 

Im not sure what to buy tbh, i dont want to spend a fortune on them but i have about another £100 to spend on bits on bobs, but i dont want to go buy something that is not needed.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 12, 2009)

Look around for a couple Deltas ...... 

Just kidding. 

The MCR220 likes high static pressure 25mm fans. That can be thrown out the window if you find high cfm 38mm fans though. Pretty much you pick-n-choose what you like and everyone will give you there thoughts on it.

Personally I like the Scythe Kaze's, CoolerMaster R4's and Antec TriCools.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 12, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Water, Distilled Water only!  Let me stress it again, DISTILLED WATER it's $1.49 at your local store use it instead of tap water.  Maybe a bit of dye or anti-corrosive stuff.  Depending on the length of your loop you may use about 1L, but it all depends on your tube lenghts and radiator/reservoir.
> You can check your reservoir weekly for levels but I dont think youll need to add more until a few months down the road.



i cannot stress this enough good job mlee and btw squrit some alcohol in their regular rubbing will do keeps the nasties out


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 12, 2009)

what about these 
120mm Yate Loons @ £5.21

Model: D12SL-12
• Color: Clear/LED
• Dimensions: 120 x 120 x 25 mm
• Operating Temp: -10 - 65°C
• Normal Voltage: 12 V
• Rated Speed: 1350RPM (12V)
• Airflow: 47CFM (12V)
• Noise: Approx. 28 dB(A) (12V)

or the xilence red wings @ £5.10

Airflow: 57,91 CFM (12V)
Noise: Approx. 21.2 dB(A) (12V)

or xilence pro blue @ £5.10

Color: Clear with Blue LEDs
• Dimensions: 120 x 120 x 25 mm
• Normal Voltage: 12 V
• Rated Speed: 1300 RPM (12V)
• Airflow: 44.7 CFM (12V)
• Noise: Approx. 20.5 dB(A) (12V)
• Bearing: Hydro Bearing 


Im looking at those as im try to keep costs down, as ive already spent a bit on this loop already


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 12, 2009)

Those red wings sound pretty good.


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 12, 2009)

Those red wings are very nice.  Not the shoes, talking about the fans


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 12, 2009)

Forget to mention/ask
If your radiator is outside your case invest in a good fan controller.  I got a Silverstone that has an optional PCI bracket instead of the normal 5.25 or 3.25.
If your rad is inside the case then the loudness of the fans may not be as important. Having 3 120mm fans blaring along with the rest of your rig can kinda be annoying.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 12, 2009)

so higher the CFM the better, obv i want to keep noise down so keep sound DBA levels down?


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 12, 2009)

Reefer86 said:


> so higher the CFM the better, obv i want to keep noise down so keep sound DBA levels down?



That's the ticket if noise bothers you.  My favorite high CFM but moderately low DBA are these sexy Silverstone FM121-B 120mm fans.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 12, 2009)

Yup noise(loudness) is measured in decibles or Db.  The best fan will have the highest ratio of CFM per Db.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 12, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Forget to mention/ask
> If your radiator is outside your case invest in a good fan controller.  I got a Silverstone that has an optional PCI bracket instead of the normal 5.25 or 3.25.
> If your rad is inside the case then the loudness of the fans may not be as important. Having 3 120mm fans blaring along with the rest of your rig can kinda be annoying.



i havent yet decided weather this is going inside outside bottom or back of my case! lol
im waiting for all my parts to figure out where i want everything to go.

Thanks for all your replys i will get the red wings and some more tubing ordered and some hose clips....the list just goes on and on!

Also one last question is there any type of device that would warn me if my pump had failed or water flow had decresed?


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 12, 2009)

You can get flow meters.  Basically it has a visible champer with a pinwheel on the inside that shows your flow.  If the pinwheel stops then you have a problem.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 12, 2009)

Put the MCr220 if you can at the top back of the case with the single 120 at bottom front. Then you can go like this with your loop:

pump->single rad->gpu->double rad->cpu->res->pump


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 12, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Put the MCr220 if you can at the top back of the case with the single 120 at bottom front. Then you can go like this with your loop:
> 
> pump->single rad->gpu->double rad->cpu->res->pump



Like this?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 12, 2009)

Yup, it will cut down on how much tubing you will need. Wait, before you go further, what pump are you getting, Laing D5/MCP655?


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 12, 2009)

well i have a pump/res combo
specs here, will this be ok?

XSPC Dual 5.25" Bay Reservoir with built in pump
- High Quality Acrylic
- Brass screw threads
- Low Noise, Low Vibrations
- Pump-performance: 750 lph
- Delivery head: 1.8m
- Voltage: 12V (4pin)
- Individually pressure tested


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 12, 2009)

Reefer86 said:


> well i have a pump/res combo
> specs here, will this be ok?
> 
> XSPC Dual 5.25" Bay Reservoir with built in pump
> ...



Try it out with the gpu. It has me a little worried you may be straining the pump.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 12, 2009)

hmmm well i was looking at a laing d5 mcp655

and they have a maximum 1200ph , but this is set to max does everyone run this pump at max?
because if not and run it lower then the pump/res might be ok

if its straining the pump what would be the signs and what could be the problems i might get from straining the pump?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 12, 2009)

Reefer86 said:


> hmmm well i was looking at a laing d5 mcp655
> 
> and they have a maximum 1200ph , but this is set to max does everyone run this pump at max?
> because if not and run it lower then the pump/res might be ok
> ...



I don't truly see it as an issue. May just notice a little higher temps than what you would expect. Try watering the cpu only for a couple days, get a grasp on what temps are like with just the cpu and then from there add in the rest of your loop.

Regarding the strain, well it could caveat the pump and possibly kill it. That's what happenned recently with me and a rebadged mcp350.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 12, 2009)

well i was thinking that if a mcp655 is one of the best pumps on the market with 1200lph max and i have seen people run dual gfx cards,cpu,northbridge, southbridge and 360rad and 120rad with this pump. so surely if im only running cpu, 1 gfx card 120rad and a 240rad, i should be safe. 
I will try running the cpu on its own then with the full loop.

I assume even with only a really small loop more water flow the better right?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 12, 2009)

It's give and take, you dont want to reduce it too much.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 12, 2009)

no your right i dont i guess if its a little low i could keep the res and just add another pump into the loop?


----------



## erocker (Oct 12, 2009)

Reefer86 said:


> no your right i dont i guess if its a little low i could keep the res and just add another pump into the loop?



One MCP655 is plenty.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 12, 2009)

Reefer86 said:


> well i have a pump/res combo
> specs here, will this be ok?
> 
> XSPC Dual 5.25" Bay Reservoir with built in pump
> ...



well this is what pump i have at the minute tho, so i was thinking if this pump wasnt enough, i think it should be then i can allways add in another.

personally i think it should be as the mcp655 is 1200lph and you can run ALOT more then what im running. so i think the 750plh should be ok on my loop.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 14, 2009)

i found these beauties at my local shop

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999127

78cfm @ 21db PURE AWESOME!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 14, 2009)

Reefer86 said:


> i found these beauties at my local shop
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999127
> 
> 78cfm @ 21db PURE AWESOME!



Can't beat that!!!!  You made a splendid choice with them.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 15, 2009)

i have received my swiftech 240 rad this morning for the top of the case and some 1/2 barbs 
and some Patriot EP 1150mhz ddr2









i should proberly make a project log as this is quickly turning into one.

Just need my GPU block now grrrrrrr


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 15, 2009)

That's some sexy ram you got. Can't wait to see the rest of the pics and the final product. Keep the picture updates comin'! 

Oh also, what size tubing and barbs did you decide on?


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 15, 2009)

well i have 6x High Flow 3.8" barbs as stated by the seller but these are tail barbs.
But then i have the 2 1/2 barbs that i got with the swiftech rad.

i also have 1 meter of  XSPC 3.8 ID-5.8 OD , and i know i can get more of the same stuff as they sell it at the website below.

what barbs shall i go for? best ones or?

im looking to buy from here http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/

Ports on the res and block are G1/4" if that helps.

any help always appreciated


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 15, 2009)

3/8" isn't a bad call on this. I was going to mention try getting 7/16" tubing as you can fit it on both 3/8" (with tight clamps) and 1/2" barbs.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 15, 2009)

here are the the two barbs for reference, will that tubing be ok on them as they are diffrent types.

here is the res all lit up


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 16, 2009)

received my Gpu block today so just waiting for my tubing and few clips etc.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 19, 2009)

Received my last few bits today that i needed.  so hopefully get this loop sorted soon, still waiting for my motherboard to come back from Rma tho. My heatsinks for my ram and Vrm's also the 7/16 tubing that JrRacingFan recommended.


----------



## jamesrt2004 (Oct 19, 2009)

Reefer86 said:


> so higher the CFM the better, obv i want to keep noise down so keep sound DBA levels down?



NOOOOO

higher static pressure the better 


go for some scyte gentle typhoons' 1850's or some med/hi yates!! 

also a tip for the rad on the bottom i'd have the fan "pull" air in  no push it through


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 19, 2009)

yeah i do have the bottom one pull so it pull cold air into the case through the rad, if thats what you mean  

EDIT: re read, you mean have the fan on the top of the rad pulling the cold airthough? im not sure i would get enough draw doing that though, im going to have one underneath the rad pulling air in, pushing the air through the rad with one on top pulling it through.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 19, 2009)

Just finished the Gfx card  Now ready to mount.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 19, 2009)

I want watercooling : [


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 19, 2009)

Reefer86 said:


> Just finished the Gfx card  Now ready to mount.
> 
> http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c17/daz_kirby/DSCI0315.jpg



Your 4890 looks so much prettier than mine w/ the black PCB  Can't wait to see your loop pics.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 19, 2009)

neither can I !!!!!! lol One day maybe...one day seems like its taking me forever. Got all my parts for the loop, just waiting for my board to come back from Rma now.

You can allways buy little things at a time Panther, rad here block there...


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 19, 2009)

Reefer86 said:


> neither can I !!!!!! lol One day maybe...one day seems like its taking me forever. Got all my parts for the loop, just waiting for my board to come back from Rma now.



I've been working on my case for almost a year and a half now.    Like my girlfriend points out to me all the time, "You're never satisfied once you finish."

Yesterday I thought of something for the case and since I had a little cabin fever figured I'd make it and started painting it last night.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 19, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I want watercooling : [



Me want S1283...

**looks at your specs** 

@Reefer

Looks good...

Now you do realize your going to have to overclock your video card now right?! It's kind of obligatory if you have it watercooled. 

Still waiting on your motherboard?! What a bummer. Any idea of how much longer? I can't wait to see you fire this thing up, and I don't mean in flames. I hope you got some really really good clamps for those 3/8"->1/2" barbs using the 7/16" tubing.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 19, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> I've been working on my case for almost a year and a half now.    Like my girlfriend points out to me all the time, "You're never satisfied once you finish.



Only last night my Girlfriend said to me, "are you going to actually leave that thing alone and spend some time with me after you get that water stuff in" LOL
She also says that im never satified, i just get the itch to mod a little more i just cant help it, maybe i need medical attention!?

@JRacinfan

Well i did try the 3/8 tubing but was really really tight to get on the 1/2 barbs, so i went ahead with the other surgestion of 7/16 tubing. maybe it would have been easier to just buy 2 more barbs. I will use some ptfe tape to seal the joints and then use the clamps with the screws on to get it really tight.


Plus my card is already at 1000/1000 flashed with Black edition bios. Not sure i wanna take it even 
more. 

I guess it might be about a week waiting for the Rma, hopefully faster!


----------



## ace80 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thats a bitch about the mobo, especially with all those lovely parts laying around. Hope it comes sooner.

The oc is already nice but you WILL try and push it further trust me 

Looking forward to the pics coming, I have the cpu watercooled and would love to do the gfx aswell, but seeing at what i have atm its really not worth it. Although it could raise my hwbot points...hmmm


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 19, 2009)

i know what you mean, its only been a day and im already itching for something to do to my build


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 19, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Me want S1283...



I got one F/S pretty much brand new, PM me your budget I'll see if I can get it sent


----------



## dir_d (Oct 19, 2009)

I really like this thread, Im about to plunge into the watercooling scene myself and i learned alot by just reading this. Reading this plus Antec 1200 mod thread plus couple other watercooling threads across the net has helped me grasp a better idea and now i think i can start thinking of what parts on want for my own build


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 19, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I got one F/S pretty much brand new, PM me your budget I'll see if I can get it sent



Thanks but no thanks....

http://www.linkecomputer.com/products/1001803/OCZTVEND/OCZ Technology/

Oh and Reefer. sorry to go off topic in your thread.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 26, 2009)

Ok we are back on track now guys, i have received my new board and let me tell you this is one sexy beast! it just simply looks immense! well imo anyways.

I have my tubing and 2 new barbs coming tomorrow morning as the 7/16 tubing proved to have too many leaks on my 3/8's barbs. 

I NEED MY PC BACK!!! seriously i cant sleep at night, because it keeps going round in my head about the best way to install my loop and get my PC back online. LOL


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 26, 2009)

Look at you, with your gigabyte motherboard that works!

*shakes fist*

lol


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 26, 2009)

You will have yours back from RMA soon panther its been too many weeks now for me with out a good pc. I just cant wait to overclock this sucker on this new board


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 26, 2009)

That is a sexy ass board there(Shakes head @ Asus Crosshair III board )


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 26, 2009)

Not even been sent yet!

only got RMA info today.


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 26, 2009)

One tip I got from Sneekypeet when i started to WC was: 
To get the tubes easier on the fittings hold the end of the tube you want to connect into water just previosly boiled and then stick the tube onto the fitting.. will be much easier to connect that way..


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 26, 2009)

What you mean Ken, the Crosshair 3 is sexy, just not with the sexy blues of the gigabyte.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 26, 2009)

The Msi 790fx gd70 is black but that is dam sexy also.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Guys sorry for being slow on the update, but i had my first Child born last night, a little boy called luke. My missus had to be rushed into theatre as babys hearts beat dropped but all it well now. 
So should be a few days before i get round to finishing off the pc. 

Reefer


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 29, 2009)

Congratulations dude!


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks Man!


----------



## Dice (Oct 30, 2009)

congratulations man!!  Now you've got to overclock his mobile, get that thing spinning!!


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 30, 2009)

Dice said:


> congratulations man!!  Now you've got to overclock his mobile, get that thing spinning!!



LoL well i will sure give it a go!


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats and take your time but not to much J/K.  Cherish the way he is now cause it doesn't last long my friend.


----------



## Reefer86 (Nov 1, 2009)

OK so im just leak testing it now. Here is something to show u all.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 1, 2009)

That looks AMAZING reefer. Have any temp readings yet or just leak testing for now? I am very interested to see how it turned out with your video card as first in the loop.


----------



## Reefer86 (Nov 1, 2009)

i will let you know for sure. Im still leak testing, i had one 'leak' if you want to call it that was more just damp on one of the barbs but sorted that. what would be a time to leak test for, its been about 9 hours so far.

Also remember i have a 240 rad before the proc so i hope temps will still be good even tho it isnt first in the loop.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice work dude, wheres your ram?


----------



## Reefer86 (Nov 1, 2009)

the whole machine isnt powered just the pump and the fans, so i havent added in the ram yet thats all. Still got to do my cable management etc as soon as i have fully leak tested.
Really want to power the whole thing but just want to make sure there is no leaks.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 1, 2009)

Why didn''t you test it out of the case?

Would of been safer XD


----------



## Reefer86 (Nov 1, 2009)

I did test outside of the case matey, but wanted to also test inside the case because i had to undo some of the tubes to get it inside the case.

'Safer' outside, remember nothing is powered tho apart from the pump and a couple of fans.


----------



## erocker (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks good!  Make sure the tube coming off of the CPU block has enough slack in it and isn't crimping the tube at the bend.


----------



## Reefer86 (Nov 1, 2009)

erocker said:


> Looks good!  Make sure the tube coming off of the CPU block has enough slack in it and isn't crimping the tube at the bend.



Thanks!
Yeah i was concerned about it doing that also, but i left enough slack and i have the anti kink coils on also. 
I just want to get this puppy turned on now and start some overclocking


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ahh okay, didn't realise you'd have to undo parts of it again.

I'm looking forward to seeing temps.

If you don't mind me asking how much did you spend in total on WC?


----------



## Reefer86 (Nov 1, 2009)

hmmm maybe around £160 matey. I got few parts off here and a few off ebay so made it alot cheeper. I had to buy the heatsinks for the card and tubing etc that bumped it up. not bad, i thought for what i got.


----------



## Binge (Nov 1, 2009)

This is one of the nicer low cost WC solutions I've seen.  You've done a great job with your execution.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 1, 2009)

Looks nice and clean there Reefer.  Now teach your son how it's done


----------



## Reefer86 (Nov 1, 2009)

Lol i will ken' How long SHOULD i leak test?


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 1, 2009)

I recommend 24hrs.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 1, 2009)

15mins - thats usually  the time I leak test for...

if it doesn't leak then, chances are it wont... also check the connections to the rad, rez, pump, etc etc... If those aren't leaking within 15mins, you will be fine. 

Nice looking setup btw.


----------



## Reefer86 (Nov 2, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!TEMPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is stock and idle temps. Will update soon with full temps gaming etc. Personally i really impressed. (look at the core temps not overall as AM3 CPU temps allways messed up, so go by the core)


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 2, 2009)

My load temps are less then that with my 905 XD

Nice temps though for a non effciant processor.

Get some cooling on that mobo though.

try and get it to around 30 ,mines around 33.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 2, 2009)

those temps are verrry niacccee...

which also means that now you have to OC higher ...

OC untill you get the same temps as stock ... muahahaha


----------



## Reefer86 (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah just noticed that actually, will add another fan at the front to cool that board or maybe a better exhaust fan. Im on the case now

@phanbuey thanks man, im really impressed with 22c on proc as i was getting 32-32 idle on air and that 4890 now doesnt hurt my ears and is makes half the heat! I LOVE WATER.


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 2, 2009)

Very impressive Reefer.  Can't wait to see you start Oc'ing that 550 buddy.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm looking forward to see how well that 550 clocks!

I didn't get a chance :[


----------



## Reefer86 (Nov 2, 2009)

Well im off to try some overclocking then  gona try and unlocking first. be back soon to let you guys know


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## phanbuey (Nov 2, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> http://images.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/2008/2/28/doordonott128487266160937500.jpg



i... i dont even know what to say to that.


----------



## Reefer86 (Nov 2, 2009)

LOL im not sure either, I guess its a DO


Proc Overclock to 3.9 @ 26c idle

graphics overclock to 900/1200 @ 32c 

DDR3 at 1600mhz


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 2, 2009)

Load temps ?

What voltages are you using?

4.0 must be possible D:

Glad to see its at least near the 4ghz mark.


----------



## Reefer86 (Nov 2, 2009)

well i can take it to 4.1 mhz but i have to add another .5 volts on it. so i would rather keep it at 3.9 with less volts and less heat. 

Its at 3.9 @1.4v and 22c


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 2, 2009)

4v!!?!? Holy cow. 


Seriously man, great OC!!! Looks like it is performing very well for you.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 2, 2009)

I can only hope he means 1.4 volts!

hehe


----------



## Reefer86 (Nov 2, 2009)

yeah i do mean 1.4 volts LOL 

i will get some pics up, any stress tests / temps programs for the test. Any particular ones people prefer. i have everest and cpuz, gpuz etc


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 2, 2009)

AMD over drive for temperatures ( will also display your current overclock at the same time)

CPU'z obviously

And Prime 95 with large FTTs ( will also let you know if your coresare stable)

Hey man, was wondering if you could help me out with the other settings to over clock with AMD?


----------



## Reefer86 (Nov 2, 2009)

sure just fire away about amd questions


----------



## Reefer86 (Nov 2, 2009)

Finished pics....well for now , I wanted to take a pic with it dark in my case, Looks great as the pipes glow blue from the blue glow of the fans and the MB refelects it nicely also being blue. My camera cant capture it well tho.  shame


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 2, 2009)

That looks great man!

I especially love the ram  lol

As for my questions.

Just want to know what to do with the other types of voltages, there's much more to play with then on Intel D:


----------



## Reefer86 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks,

What are you trying to overclock? proc or ram or Ht speed???? 

What chip/socket?


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 2, 2009)

Processor 905e ( cherry picked 955be that can run with low voltages, no unlocked multi though )
AM3 mobo Asus MA79TX.


----------



## Reefer86 (Nov 3, 2009)

well i guess its a black editon? if it is the best and easiest way is up the multi till you cant anymore then after that start raising the bus


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 3, 2009)

I said it didn't have an unlocked multiplier dude lol


----------



## Reefer86 (Nov 3, 2009)

o right then just up your bus and crank the ram back.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 3, 2009)

Yeah I've done that, hit a wall, is there no voltage adjustments that could help?

For example there is a CPU/NB voltage.

As well as a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## Reefer86 (Nov 3, 2009)

Nb voltage would only really help with ram overclocks and HT overclocks, there might be a CPU VID voltage tho try upping that.


----------



## Reefer86 (Nov 3, 2009)

4 gig e-penis


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=805590


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 3, 2009)

Nicely done.

now 5ghz!


----------



## Reefer86 (Nov 3, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Nicely done.
> 
> now 5ghz!



5 ... i wish 

I tried every way possible to unlock the cores and everytime it failed booting into windows, so i guess i will just stick with 2 cores and Overclock as much as possible

There is a slight increase in temps of 26 idle @ 4 ghz but not to bad.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 3, 2009)

Unlucky about the cores : [

Its always something you can upgrade later though eh?


----------



## Reefer86 (Nov 3, 2009)

o yeah not the end of the world i will be waiting for the next AM3 Phenom '3' i guess and go for a quad, for what i use my pc for i only really need a dual or maybe a triple core for gaming.


----------



## Reefer86 (Nov 3, 2009)

Only thing is now that i have gone water and bought good fans, My hardrives seem loud as hell!!!!!
maybe some SSD's for chrimbo im thinking.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 3, 2009)

WHAAA!?

You have to much money man lol


----------



## Reefer86 (Nov 3, 2009)

well maybe just one for the OS lol


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 3, 2009)

There's a guy selling a 30gb one for 100 $ at the moment.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 6, 2009)

I am in the process of building my first watercool setup myself and I just wanted to say your thread has help me out as well. Your rig looks great and those achieved overclock are very niiice!


----------



## Reefer86 (Nov 10, 2009)

any help u need t77 snapshot, i will be happy to help with any teething problems as i came across a few


----------

